# BEN paint is really thick



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

I just used BEN paint from BM today after about a year of not using it. I kid you not, i put a stir stick in the middle of the paint can and it didn't move an inch. talk about thick paint. i had to water it down to flow properly when rolling. i dont remember it being this thick in the past. has there been a formula change from the manufacturer this year? i don't like the way it cuts,especially the ceiling cuts. way too damn thick.

after adding water it rolled ok. nice eggshell finish with that paint and it covered well.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I loosen up most paints. no big deal. But I have used ben recently and did not find it overly thick.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Xmark said:


> I just used BEN paint from BM today after about a year of not using it. I kid you not, i put a stir stick in the middle of the paint can and it didn't move an inch. talk about thick paint. i had to water it down to flow properly when rolling. i dont remember it being this thick in the past. has there been a formula change from the manufacturer this year? i don't like the way it cuts,especially the ceiling cuts. way too damn thick.
> 
> after adding water it rolled ok. nice eggshell finish with that paint and it covered well.


When we started using it this summer, we had to change from the Purdy models that we'd been using the last 15-20 years and start using the Extra Stiff versions. It took a while to get used to.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Gough said:


> When we started using it this summer, we had to change from the Purdy models that we'd been using the last 15-20 years and start using the Extra Stiff versions. It took a while to get used to.


thanks for the reminder. i forgot about stiffer brush like i did in the past with that product.. i was using a 2.5" corona chinex.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I used it recently but didn't notice a difference. I don't notice much tho, so that's not really saying much. I don't say much either btw.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I find the white base Ben is like Glue, The medium base is a little easiar to work, and the deep base is like most other. I am not a fan of it myself, but I to like it better than the Moorestyles line it replaced in my local stores. All in all , I think it is a decent paint for the price.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

This time of year paints get cold when left in vehicles over night. It will thicken when cold. I don't know if this is the case with the Ben line or not described in the OP. Also, you should always stir paint before you use it. Most products will begin to settle within a couple hours of being shook at the store. 

I don't recall Ben having any formula issues. It could also be that you haven't used it in a while and just remembered it being different. That happens a lot too, especially to me. 

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> This time of year paints get cold when left in vehicles over night. It will thicken when cold. I don't know if this is the case with the Ben line or not described in the OP. Also, you should always stir paint before you use it. Most products will begin to settle within a couple hours of being shook at the store.
> 
> I don't recall Ben having any formula issues. It could also be that you haven't used it in a while and just remembered it being different. That happens a lot too, especially to me.
> 
> Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


lol nice try.

it never sat in the cold. i used it about 20 minutes after i bought it. decent mid level paint but thick as molasses. i'll use it if the customer insists on benjamin moore but it certainly won't be my go-to paint. you shouldn't have to prep or water down good paint when brushing and rolling.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

As WJE said, some of the bases are kinda thick, but I throw water into most paints when brushing and rolling, and I only use good paints. :jester:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Xmark said:


> lol nice try.
> 
> it never sat in the cold. i used it about 20 minutes after i bought it. decent mid level paint but thick as molasses. i'll use it if the customer insists on benjamin moore but it certainly won't be my go-to paint. you shouldn't have to prep or water down good paint when brushing and rolling.


You would be amazed at the people that don't know about temps affecting application....or drying for that matter. 

That's still strange, I guess everyone wants different application characteristics in their products. I like the Ben Eggshell, the Semi ans Flat are OK depending on what they're used for. I like Ultra Spec Low Sheen and the Flat, but hate the Semi. So I suppose it all depends on what you like and are used to.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

We use Ultra Spec, Ben, Regal Select, and Aura exclusively and love them! 

Straight out of the buckets. Never cut with water.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

When I use the super spec line I'll cut it with as much as a gallon of water to a five when brushing and rolling. I very rarely will cut any material I work with, mostly because of the time it takes, but with the super spec I really think it has to be cut to make it flow right.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

We Use nothing but Benjamin Moore paints and never water down any of there products. 

Adding water will alter the durability, manufactures warranty, adhesion, and the hue of the color.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Really? Most paints even say something about reducing for spray. 
I have always adjusted the paint for the situation. I agree there is a tipping point, but I am usually talking about 1/2-1 cup/gal. Usually helps a ton while having no affect on adhesion etc. Sometime actually makes it better, a little more penetration and leveling.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Xmark said:


> lol nice try.
> 
> it never sat in the cold. i used it about 20 minutes after i bought it. decent mid level paint but thick as molasses. i'll use it if the customer insists on benjamin moore but it certainly won't be my go-to paint. you shouldn't have to prep or water down good paint when brushing and rolling.


I don't see what the big deal is, just a splash in water and stir?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

matt19422 said:


> We Use nothing but Benjamin Moore paints and never water down any of there products.
> 
> Adding water will alter the durability, manufactures warranty, adhesion, and the hue of the color.


I'm not trying to start a pillow fight with you but I've used quite a bit of Natura this year and I found it nearly impossible to work with until reduced a substantial amount.

I haven't felt the need with Ben. Regal is great right out of the can. Super Spec, lol, I never did like that stuff.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm using Super Spec in my house right now. (Taking a break. The wife must have known it was a PT break cause she unplugged the modem because "the wires were in her way") It's been a while since I last used it. It is a lot more viscous than the promar 400 I've been using on the job, but when I adjusted to it, I've been able to brush it just fine. Also trying out a Picasso for the first time. Had to adjust to it too, but I'm happy with both. I'll still go back to my Purdy mop on Monday when I get back on those apartment wall mountain ranges.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Super Spec loves a good splash. Really. Been doing it for years. 
Makes it handle 100% better. Pretty much the same with Ultra spec. 
I use mainly the lo sheen.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

It will always depend what you are painting over aswell. For example, if you are using an eggshell over a flat, you aren't going to have an easy time with it, no matter what you are using or howmuch you doctor your paint. Whenever we are painting a home for the first time since the builders white was applied, I have to calculate that I will need additional paint as the walls suck the paint in like a sponge.

You always have to be aware of your surfaces, and adjust to your surroundings.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Original post was referencing brushing & rolling, Not spraying.

Ask the BM guys to add a little floetrol to the Natura can when they mix it for you.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

The paint needs to be workable or your production rate will be dramatically reduced. I add a cup of water to almost any paint I use. This helps cut sharper lines and roll out the room faster. On the second coat I may use full strength, but it really depends on the colour, coverage and sheen.
I always pole the sand the walls to aid in adhesion and remove any debris from the walls. As long as you don't dilute the paint with excess water there should be no issues.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*Natura*



TJ Paint said:


> I'm not trying to start a pillow fight with you but I've used quite a bit of Natura this year and I found it nearly impossible to work with until reduced a substantial amount.
> 
> I haven't felt the need with Ben. Regal is great right out of the can. Super Spec, lol, I never did like that stuff.


TJ..I have noticed the same for natura needs some amount of reduction for cutting.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

wje said:


> It will always depend what you are painting over aswell. For example, if you are using an eggshell over a flat, you aren't going to have an easy time with it, no matter what you are using or howmuch you doctor your paint. Whenever we are painting a home for the first time since the builders white was applied, I have to calculate that I will need additional paint as the walls suck the paint in like a sponge.
> 
> You always have to be aware of your surfaces, and adjust to your surroundings.


 Very true!:thumbsup: Had this same thing happen this week.


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> We Use nothing but Benjamin Moore paints and never water down any of there products.
> 
> Adding water will alter the durability, manufactures warranty, adhesion, and the hue of the color.


Amen brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> We Use nothing but Benjamin Moore paints and never water down any of there products.
> 
> Adding water will alter the durability, manufactures warranty, adhesion, and the hue of the color.


not necessarily. you can add 5-10% water to almost all acrylic paints without voiding any warranties from the manufacturer. my beef is it takes time to mess around with each and every a gallon of paint during the course of a job. i'm not a big fan of getting the drill out and mixing,mixing,mixing. maybe i'm just a lazy pr*ck.


----------

